# REST Json Response Mapping ist null



## OnDemand (16. Mrz 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

bekomme von einer REST Schnittstelle folgende Response, Lasse ich es mir als String ausgeben, klappt es. Nur das Mapping in mein "Token Objekt" klappt nicht, hat jemand ne Idee warum?


```
Als String:
{
    "Token": "5cedb766-674d-4ec9-aa8e-366ec494164d"
}
```


```
TokenRequest tokenRequest = new TokenRequest(dataUser, dataPass);
        String serviceURL = "http://lala.de/api/login";
        RestTemplate restTemplate = new RestTemplate();
        try {
            RequestEntity<TokenRequest> request = RequestEntity.post(new URI(serviceURL))
                    .contentType(MediaType.APPLICATION_JSON)
                    .accept(MediaType.APPLICATION_JSON)
                    .body(tokenRequest);

            ResponseEntity<Token> response = restTemplate.exchange(request, Token.class);
            return response.getBody().getToken();
```


```
public class Token {
    private String Token;

    public String getToken() {
        return Token;
    }

    public void setToken(String Token) {
        this.Token = Token;
    }

    @Override
    public String toString() {
        return "ClassPojo [Token = " + Token + "]";
    }
}
```


----------



## httpdigest (17. Mrz 2019)

Es ist niemals hilfreich, einfach zu sagen "klappt nicht". Was klappt denn genau nicht? Gibt es eine Exception? Was ist die Fehlermeldung? Was ist das Ergebnis vom exchange() Aufruf?


----------



## OnDemand (17. Mrz 2019)

Hey, naja klappt nicht im sinne von, das Object ist null. 
Hab in der Token-Klasse @JsonProperty annotiert über die Fields, nun klappts


----------

